# most of the time i want to give her good sex?



## azis (Nov 21, 2011)

we are married for 13 yrs now.from start we have fantastic sex life,financially not enough to build my own house.we talk about go abroad to uk and work.for almost two yrs we communicate by phone.she ask me to come & stay together in uk.acomodation is rented life must go on & i"ll make sure everything is in place,time, food,taking out for shopping,all kind of support.we do lovemaking perfectly happy.after two yrs in uk she get pregnant for 2nd baby.then we get our own house mortgage,on that time she start get more extra hours to work & money,seens both have full time job & hands on to the kids.i've notice our sex life was change,i understand adjust myself & wait until she like,for two yrs.after that we talk about sex & she dosn't want to discuss no time many reasons,can't resist to **** her co'z i love her so much.then for two yrs of asking what should we do about sex,no comment nothing.one day said to me go somewhere find someone to ****.can't manage to do my needs.like foreply,give oral.to cut it short i went away for 6 wks.she beg me to come back & admit her fault,she want to do all i want & she did for 5 months no complain give oral to me,& now i feel she go back old style,i love her&my boys.how about me.what to do.need advice


----------

